# Is this a british shorthair?



## lilkoko (Jun 7, 2021)

Hello, fellow cat-lovers! I am sorry if this is not the correct subreddit for this kind of thing. But. I was offered a kitten (3 months old). I am going to adopt it, I was just wondering if it's a british shorthair? She doesn't have the chubby face (yet). Parents are on the last 3 pictures.

Thank you in advance!

*NOTE: Website was flagged as being suspicious and unsafe to proceed.*

*Marie*


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I can't view the pictures. It says that the website status is suspicious.


----------

